# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Tour lặn biển ngắm lặn xem san hô tại Nha Trang

## daiviettravel

*Tour lặn biển ngắm nhìn san hô tại nha trang* 

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT* * tự hào là công ty* *có số lượng tàu, thuyền, và cano lớn nhất nha trang hiện nay.** Với số lượng tàu, thuyền và cano rất lớn đó công ty chúng tôi sẽ đáp ứng và phục vụ theo yêu cầu của quý khách hàng . Công ty chúng tôi* *chân thành cảm ơn sự quan tâm của Quý Khách đã dành cho Công ty chúng tôi trong thời gian qua*
*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI VIỆT * 
*Địa chỉ:  96A/9 trần phú , TP Nha Trang* 
*Điện thoại:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138* 
*FAX: 0583.523 138* 
*HOTLINE:  09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100* 
*Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com*
*Yahoo1* *: taudulichnhatrang*
*Yahoo2:** daiviettravel*
*MST:4200577031 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 - tại Ngân hàng Nông nghiệp & PT nông thôn chợ Xóm mới- Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa*

*Tour ghép - Tổ chức hằng ngày* *xe công ty đón quý khách tại khách sạn..*
*Thời gian : Từ 7h30 đến 13h30*
*-   7h30: Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn.*
*-     8h00: Tàu rời cảng đến điểm lặn. Quý khách được giới thiệu về vùng biển Nha Trang và cuộc hành trình lặn biển lý thú.*
*-     9h00: Quý khách được lặn với huấn luyện viên có bằng quốc tế lần 1 tại đảo Hòn Mun khu bảo tồn biển quốc gia được công nhận là một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới. Quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng cảm giác sảng khoái cùng với vẻ đẹp muôn màu ở đáy Đại Dương.*
*-      10h00: Nghỉ ngơi tiệc nhẹ trên tàu có trái cây, cà phê, trà, nước khoáng).*
*-      11h00: Quý khách bơi lặn lần 2, được chuyển đến điểm lặn khác trong khu bảo tồn biển, nơi có nhiều rạn san hô lấp lánh và nhiều loài cá đủ sắc rực rỡ, thêm một lần nữa quý khách được đắm mình cùng những sinh vật sống động dưới đáy biển trong xanh.*
*-       12h30: Tàu đưa quý khách trở về đất liền.* 
*-       13h00: Quý khách được thưởng thức một buổi ăn trưa với những món ăn Việt Nam.*
*-       13h30: Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn, kết thúc tour.*
*GIÁ: VNĐ/KHÁCH * 
*450.000 vnđ ( Lần lặn thứ 1 )
 - 200.000 vnđ ( Lần lặn thứ 2 )*
* - Nếu quý khách chỉ thích bơi lội, xem san hô, cá cảnh bằng kính lặn, ống thở và thời gian quay về sớm, thì  nên đi tour này.
 - 200.000 vnđ ( Bơi xem san hô bằng kính lặn, ống thở )

 Bao gồm: - Xe đưa đón, Tàu lớn, Huấn luyện viên, toàn bộ trang thiết bị lặn ( Thiết bị ngoại ), ăn trưa, trái cây, trà, cafe, nước uống, tắm nước ngọt.

 - Phí Bảo tồn Hòn Mun 40.000 đ       * 
*                                                                Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách* !
*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI VIỆT* 
*Địa chỉ:  96A/9 trần phú , TP Nha Trang* 
*Điện thoại:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138*
*FAX: 0583.523 138*
*HOTLINE:  09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100           * 
*Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com*
*Yahoo1* *: taudulichnhatrang*
*Yahoo2:** daiviettravel*

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour lặn biển ngắm lặn xem san hô tại Nha Trang


Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài. Nếu tái phạm sẽ xóa bài và nặng là ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------


## daiviettravel

với 450 nghìn bạn có thể hòa mình vào thế giới giữa lòng đại dương với sự an toàn tuyệt đối vì có hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp đi cùng

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI VIỆT * 
*96A/9 Trần phú  - Nha Trang
MST: 4200577031* 
*VP:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138*
* Fax: 0583.523 138*
*DD 09 888 555 44 or 0914103100*
*yahoo1 :taudulichnhatrang* 
*yahoo2 :dạiviettravel**
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com*

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI VIỆT * 
*96A/9 Trần phú  - Nha Trang
MST: 4200577031* 
*VP:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138*
* Fax: 0583.523 138*
*DD 09 888 555 44 or 0914103100*
*yahoo1 :taudulichnhatrang* 
*yahoo2 :dạiviettravel**
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com*

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 trần phú- TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138**
FAX : 0583.523 138*
* HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com**
**Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang** 
Yahoo2:daiviettravel*
*Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !*

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

với 450 nghìn bạn có thể hòa mình vào thế giới giữa lòng đại dương với  sự an toàn tuyệt đối vì có hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp đi cùng

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH


Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 trần phú- TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX : 0583.523 138
HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang 
Yahoo2:daiviettravel
Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !*

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## thientai206

sao không up hình lên nhìn cho nó nuột bạn ơi

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

giá 500 giảm xuống còn 450, lặn 35p sâu 25 m, có hướng dẫn đi kèm

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k, đi kèm 4 đảo giá 350k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## thaithuy5992

nghe nói nước biển Nha Trang đẹp lắm, màu xanh da trời... :Big Grin: 
cảm thấy thích thú

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

lặn biển nha trang 450k

----------


## daiviettravel

là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm đến thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------


## daiviettravel

là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm đến thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------


## daiviettravel

là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm đến thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------

